# STINKY FEET



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Josh (Apr 11, 2012)

Can't we consolidate some of these photos into the same thread? 8 of 10 threads in this subforum are your single photo threads like this.


----------



## l0velesly (Apr 12, 2012)

LMAO! That is hilarious.


----------



## tyler0912 (Apr 12, 2012)

Love it!! <3


----------



## ascott (Apr 12, 2012)

Could be the start of a foot fetish ....


----------



## cemmons12 (Apr 12, 2012)

Barf, foot fetish... I hate human feet, but tortoise feet, on the other hand, I love!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Apr 12, 2012)

Luvly !


----------



## Laurie (Apr 12, 2012)

lol, sometimes my cats feet smell like cheetos :/


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 12, 2012)

Josh said:


> Can't we consolidate some of these photos into the same thread? 8 of 10 threads in this subforum are your single photo threads like this.



 *OK, I will only post pictures in the aldabra section from now on, sorry.*


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Apr 12, 2012)

THAT's HILARIOUS!


----------



## Livingstone (Apr 15, 2012)

I smell the thread count in the aldabra forum goin up... 

Greg you should probably let everybody know so we can start checking the aldab forum for your photos.


----------



## pam (Apr 15, 2012)

way 2 funny


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 15, 2012)

Livingstone said:


> I smell the thread count in the aldabra forum goin up...
> 
> Greg you should probably let everybody know so we can start checking the aldab forum for your photos.


----------



## Josh (Apr 15, 2012)

My comment wasn't about these being posted in the wrong sub forum. I thought it'd be more convenient and less cluttered to have multiple photos per thread


----------



## Irwin4530 (Apr 15, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Josh said:
> 
> 
> > Can't we consolidate some of these photos into the same thread? 8 of 10 threads in this subforum are your single photo threads like this.
> ...



If we are voting....I LOVE THEM!!!  Post any way you want....JUST POST!!!


----------



## bigred (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful big torts


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 15, 2012)

Irwin4530 said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Josh said:
> ...


----------



## DvotedMOMMY (Apr 16, 2012)

LOVE your photos!


----------

